# Vinyl T Shirt Pricing



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

Does anyone have a set price sheet for vinyl t shirts or how can I come up with set prices for vinyl/ inkjet transfer shirts


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Lot of variables with vinyl, due to size and quantity of text, or complexity of design.
Whatever you do don't base it only on how many square inches you use. A small breast logo can take as long a large back print to weed. It takes the same time to load,press & unload the shirt whatever size design you use.

Use a _base price + vinyl used_ formula. The base price covers your charge for cutting, weeding and applying the design
Set a base price* you are happy with*, based on a breast logo, say 3.5 x 3.5". For larger images increase the price based on how many designs you get from a linear yard.
For example - if your base base price is $6 and the design will yield 12 per yard of 20"vinyl, add $2 per design (making $8 total, per design).
If you only get '8 out' add $3 ($9). 
For '6 out' add $4 ( $10).
Work the yield to _your advantage - _don't have too many prices. If you get '10 out' charge at the '8 out' price.
*Prices used are subjective. Your local market will dictate the final price.*

If printing for businesses, *charge extra* for email and web addresses ( $2-3 each is about right) . One email address can double the amount of text to weed per design, is usually small and a PITA to weed (you will always loose a '.' when weeding).
email addresses are for business cards. I can almost guarantee that nobody has ever been asked to stand still while a customer writes down an email address from the back of a shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We charge the highest price possible but we do have some set prices.
Basically we want a shop rate that earns us $270 for an hour of work. That is gross, net depends on the cost but we figure we can make some decent money this way. We also like to see a minumum of $50 per job but that doesn't always happen but our customers tend to have a nice annual spend with us so we don't mind doing an occasional one off.

Our pricing model, while it takes into account COGS, we don't really use it in most cases to determine prices. We price on value to the customer, not cost to us. After all, this is a real business, not a job.

Supplied Sports uniforms with a name drop is $6. Name and number is $14. If we supply the uniform it is retail plus $8 for name and number. Add another $8 for a one color logo on the front or $5 to repeat the number on the front. For reversibles we would do them for the same price but with a 30% discount if it was for a team. Remember, this is a premium product and demands premium pricing.

T shirts with vinyl start at $25 for one and go down if they order more. We give price breaks at 6, 12, 24, 50, 100. our lowest price is $8 if we supply the shirt. If they supply the shirt then we take $1 off for the cost of the shirt. However, what we try to do is upsell. Most of our t shirt sales are to clubs or schools. We offer a womens version always with glitter vinyl or rhinestones or both. This jacks the pricing and profit margins up considerably. We can afford to cut the printed shirt down as low as $4 each with volume when we are selling womens shirts with rhinestones for $24. Our typical school order blend has normally as many rhinestone shirts as printed t's. All of the moms and female teachers and staff want the bling for spirit days.

Also, we switch to plastisol transfers if we can do it for less cost that way and the timeframe works out.

If you customer balks at pricing, ask what they were expecting to pay. Sometimes you can work something out with them. Also be aware that they may have gone to one of those online t shirt places and worked out a price and are shopping it. You would be surprised how much those places charge. It is often double what we charge.

Here are some real life examples.
900 face masks, COGS under $2, sold at $4, total production time for 2 people, 3 hours. $3600 total, over $1800 profit $900/hr revenue
32 Tshirts, printed vinyl, $10/each, 1.5 hours production time, $213/hour revenue, $208 profit. This is a regular customer so we give him better pricing. He always pays on time, never balks at the price, artwork is simple. It was a 3 color print done on our VersaCamm. We ganged the print to get 4 prints in less than 2 linear feet. 
In both of these the artwork time was taken into consideration and the number of hours is clock time, not our combined time.

There are two of us, two embroidery machines, one VersaCamm, one 16x20 press and one hat press so we can have multiple things going at once. That all factors in. We can have both embroidery machines running, the VersaCamm running, someone making signs, banners, weeding vinyl, pressing shirts or masks all at the same time.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

Awesome thanks


----------

